# Man accidentally shoots his private parts



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Doh!!!!! With a pink revolver.

http://ktar.com/category/local-news-articles/20110804/Man-accidentally-shoots-his-own-private-part/



> The man had his fiancee's pink pistol tucked in the front waistband of his pants when it went off.


For all you young bucks walking around carrying pistols in your pockets....be careful! The **** thing might go off and blow your brains out.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Now thats gunna leave a mark. O*--


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> Doh!!!!! With a pink revolver.
> 
> http://ktar.com/category/local-news-articles/20110804/Man-accidentally-shoots-his-own-private-part/
> 
> ...


 -_O-


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

how the hell! I kind of doubt it was a revolver. the article didnt say so either. Pretty hard to set a revolver off in your pants unless you have the hammer back in which case he deverved it and may have done the world a favor!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Just rub a little dirt on it. lol


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Does that particular part of your body bleed heavily? Seems like blood flow is pretty critical to it's basic functionality......so if the bleeding doesn't stop do you use a tourniquet? I may just tell them that I'm rolling the dice....no tourniquet for me!


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't think a tourniquet would be much of an option, no matter how big a man you are  . 

Joking aside, even a small caliber round has the potential to make a real mess. A lot of factors come into play, but I'd bet in most cases there wouldn't be much of anything to tie a tourniquet to, particularly with a direct hit. If the bullet hit far enough away from the base I suppose you could tie it off with some string, or maybe a zip tie or small hose clamp. I think realistically the best you could do is apply direct pressure to the area, perhaps wrap gauze around the area like a diaper, and get to a hospital ASAP. There are several arteries in there, so bleeding out is a real possibility and has happened.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I can see a name change in his future " Richard wooden" :shock:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I liked the comment that it was a "penal code" violation.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

OKEE said:


> I can see a name change in his future " Richard wooden" :shock:


 :lol: Or Peter Stump.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

It may not be very big around...but it sure is short!


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Doctors do great things with organ transplant now days.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Sounds like we won't have to worry about this idiot reproducing :O•-:


----------

